# HVLP Spray Gun Advice



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase a spray gun that won't break the bank. I hope to use it for stains, finishes, and paint. Right now I've been doing things the traditional way. Right now I'm leaning toward a gun in conjunction with an air compressor, rather than the stand alone unit, mostly because of the price. Down the road I'll probably upgrade to an Earlex system since I've heard good things about them. So, does anybody have any good recommendations?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I had an Earlex, it did not work for me. 
I now use the 2 HVLP guns from Harbor Freigth,
They are inexpensive yet they work excellent. If you check in the review , you will see that many Lumberjocks really like these spray guns.
I just check HF website and it seems that these guns are no longer there!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Leave it to Harbor Freight to make something nice, and then discontinue it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

My mistake, I found them:
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=gravity
They use to have a set with e 20oz and smaller one, this set I bought.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

What's the model number?


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

How do you determine whether to get the one with the regulator or without?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-47016.html
I do not see the smaller one ( 8oz?)
I use the pressure regulator on the air compressor.
I use around 40PSI


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use two guns - both gravity feed HVLP run off the compresser. The reason I like these is that you can adjust the pressure for different viscosities. Small one and two stage dedicated HVLP systems will either work, or not. The only option is to upgrade to a larger machine. 
I have the Porter Cable gun which runs $100, and comes with a cleaning kit and air regulator. 
The other gun is a Wood River (Woodcraft) and only costs $40. They both work great and lay out a professional finish with lacquer, poly, and shellac. A 1.5 mm tip and nozzle set is included for spraying these types of finishes. If you want to spray paint, add the 2.0 mm tip and nozzle set ($10). 
I have been using mine for years, with no plans of changing.

Good luck!


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

b2rtch - Technically, if you are spraying at 40psi, thats not HVLP and you're getting more overspray than HVLP would give you. But if it works for you, great!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have a Campbell Hausfeld (2500) and it works fine. I believe it is comparable to the earlex 5000 in specs, just not as ergonomic (storage wise). I went with it because I have small compressor that just won't support ongoing air support and wanted something that is dedicated.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I use either my Earlex or Apollo setup. I use the Earlex for all my spraying and leave the Apollo for my backup. I know I have used the heck out of the Earlex and am just waiting for the day it will roll over and die on me. I hope for 10 more years or so but I am not counting on it and when it does I will probably just go buy another one to replace it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Earlextech you are correct. I use 40PSI to spray latex paint without diluting it. 
Withe Earlex I had the dilute the paint and use Flotrol and yet the result was not as good as with the HF guns.
I use my guns mostly for latex paint.
For stain or polyurethane I do not use so much pressure.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses, everyone. Keep 'em coming.

Willie, is this the gun you were talking about? 
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021128/25126/woodriver-pro-hvlp-spray-gun-with-600cc-plastic-cup.aspx


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I like my Turbinaire HVLP that I use for my fine finishing that I bought years ago. I wanted the Apollo setup, but the dick that was manning the booth at the show wouldn't give me the time of day. The Turbinaire guy took a lot of time and demonstrated the setup and answered all of my painfully stupid questions. He got the business. I have heard a lot of good things about the Earlex equipment and would buy their setup, but I also have an old Campbell Hausfield that I use only for very highly thinned latex paint and don't need to replace either of my rigs at this time.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I bought this Harbor Freight HVLP gun (http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-66222.html) a few months ago and LOVE it!!! The spray is a fine mist even using water-based paint thinned some with water and it has all of the fan and paint volume control of the expensive models. The gun works flawlessly and the machining quality is superb, better than the two expensive production siphon guns I bought back in the 1970s. It is a little smaller than the two production guns and I find this is a a plus as it is sized perfectly for spraying small to middle size projects.

Planeman


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

we use the woodriver guns from woodcraft. I also have a binks pressure pot set up, but it needs renovation so it is stored away  for now.


----------

